# Cultural Differences and Behaviors



## nsinclair2 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello I am moving to Japan for a work assignment for the next two years. Obviously the Japanese culture and American cultures are significantly different and we communicate in different ways. Can anyone give me any pointers of doing business with the Japanese as to what to do and what not to do in person while meeting with Japanese businesspeople?

There is only so much research can actually tell me. I was hoping some of you have had either some positive or negative examples of various experiences you have had.

Thanks!


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

There are whole books written on Japanese business etiquette and you could drive yourself crazy trying to remember all the rules. Where you sit matters, where you stand in an elevator, who gets into the taxi first, etc, etc... but you shouldn't have to worry about all that.

It would be rare for your employer to send you out by yourself right from the start. They don't even do that with Japanese new hires (the assumption is that a new hire right out of school also has to be taught business etiquette and they'll treat you the same way). Take your cues from your co-workers. If they motion for you to sit in a particular place during a meeting, do so knowing it's all choreographed based on who you came with and who you're meeting. If you have any questions, ask your co-workers.

That said... there are a few tips that might be helpful. Carry your business cards to every meeting. When you meet someone for the first time, hand them your card with both hands (removing one hand to receive their card is OK). Many older Japanese bow instead of shaking hands. Take your cue from your Japanese counterpart. If he offers his hand, fine. Give a thoughtful look to each card as you receive it, keep their cards on the table during the meeting, and don't write on any of them while the person is still in the room. And don't just stuff them in your wallet -- get a proper case or use your shirt pocket.

Other than that, you should be fine if you just follow common sense. Japanese who deal a lot with non-Japanese businesses don't expect you to know all their rules and it's probably unnerving for them if you do. Just be yourself, be polite, and pay attention to what everyone else is doing so you can follow suit when appropriate.


----------



## nsinclair2 (Oct 17, 2014)

This helps me a great deal. Thank you very much.

For a follow up question, I have limited travel outside of the United States, so what kinds of culture shock should I expect when moving to Japan, in your experiences?


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

There's another thread on the forum from just a few days ago titled "Culture Shock" that might answer your question.


----------



## nsinclair2 (Oct 17, 2014)

Perfect. Thanks so much!


----------

